# OT: Who do like in the playoffs?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The playoffs start tomarrow and I was wondering who you guys like to win? There are some good matchups in both the east and west.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, who I like isn't the same as who I think will win.. 

I'd love to see Denver pull some sort of crazy upset in the west. Duncan isn't looking very good right now, but Im going to believe that he is going to be fired up for the playoffs, and hopefully his ankle wont give him to much trouble. But Denver couldnt have asked to play the Spurs at a better time. I think Denver is just a damn good team in teams of the fundementals. Reminds me of the Clippers in the sense that they do all the little things right. They almost remind me of an extremly confident version of the Clippers, that do well handling the clutch aspect of the second half.

In the east I think I'd like to see Detorit show that there championship isn't a fluke, and that they have one of the better defence playing teams in the league.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Cheer for the SUNS!!!! And post in our board too! hehe


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I really like the Mavs vs Houston game, it has two teams that could go far in the playoffs. I think I will be rooting for the Mavs in the playoffs, they have a nice team. In the East I think if Shaq is healthy the Heat take it, it will be between the Heat or the Pistons.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Also you gotta love Sonics and Kings games. :yes:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I really like the Mavs vs Houston game, it has two teams that could go far in the playoffs. I think I will be rooting for the Mavs in the playoffs, they have a nice team. In the East I think if Shaq is healthy the Heat take it, it will be between the Heat or the Pistons.


Yup...but Mavs are getting smacked down now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Yup...but Mavs are getting smacked down now.


Yeah, they are down 12 at half. 

In other news the Pistons took game 1 against the Sixers today.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I predict Rockets as Champions... it'd be great to see a Rockets vs Heat Finals...

Shaq vs Yao
Macgrady vs Wade

Van Gundy vs Van Gundy :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> I predict Rockets as Champions... it'd be great to see a Rockets vs Heat Finals...
> 
> Shaq vs Yao
> Macgrady vs Wade
> ...


You think the Rockets can knock off the Suns and Spurs?
I personally think the Spurs are going to win this year.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> You think the Rockets can knock off the Suns and Spurs?
> I personally think the Spurs are going to win this year.


Consider this, the Suns can't exactly beat the Rockets when the Rockets control the tempo by playing a slower game. Amare is 10 inches shorter than Yao (or somewhere along there) so I doubt they can win, especially with Van Gundy as coach along with the players listening to him (Francis didn't exactly listen to him last year).

And Spurs... probably still suffering from T-Mac jitters.. j/k, I don't know. But if I had to bet, it'd probably be on the Rockets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think if Tim Duncan cant get his game back together, and feel better using that Ankle there wont be a Spurs after the first round. Denver's amazing coach knew the weakness in Duncan going in, and simply rotated big men guarding him to keep them fresh. Even the third strings guarding duncan were just energetic enough and lively enough to keep Duncan off guard. You could tell the entire game that ankle was bothering him. That really makes me sad. I'm not a huge Spurs fan, but I admire Tim Duncan and the team. And when you have other PF/C types that always seem to get hurt and take a few weeks off before the playoffs, and then suddenly emerge at game 1 like it never happened, that annoys the crap out of me. Duncan is a class act, and I sure hope he feels better. He and the Spurs deserve the title this year.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

I had a feeling the spurs were gonna struggle. Duncan is not playing with his unstoppable quickness. You need a healthly ankle to win in the playoffs. Plus the way Karl has Denver playing.... They look very good. But you can never count out those international players the spurs have - (viva argintina, france, and caman islands). I think this matchup will go 5 games - whoever wins will squeak out a series victory.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

I want to see the suns and rockets play!!!!! that should be a great series :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> I want to see the suns and rockets play!!!!! that should be a great series :banana:


The Rockets (under Van Gundy) would sweep the suns... or close to it. Face it, the suns can't beat the Rockets.. Spurs if Duncan is healthy, but come on, the suns? Seriously...

Yeah they can beat Clippers though....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, the Rockets might have a good chance in the playoffs they took down the Mavs again and lead the series 2-0.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Wow, the Rockets might have a good chance in the playoffs they took down the Mavs again and lead the series 2-0.



Ming and Mcgrady looked awesome tonight.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Rockets win game 3, and this series, is over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Funny picture from the Rockets/Mavs game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

:biggrin: Horsey. :angel:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well Dallas came back and tied the series 2-2.
Washington won and are down 2-1 to the Bulls.

Teams that can be swept tomarrow:
Memphis
New Jersey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tonight the Spurs and Celtics won. There are some good series' going on now, should be fun the rest of the way.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If Nets by some miracle comeback and beat Heat 4-3, I wonder exactly what Alonzo Mourning would feel.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Bye Bye Vince Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

BYE BYE VINCE CARTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boohoo:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tonight is a big night for the Pacers and Mavs, the Mavs have a chance to win 4 straight and steal the series away from the Rockets.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Tonight is a big night for the Pacers and Mavs, the Mavs have a chance to win 4 straight and steal the series away from the Rockets.


its gonna b a good game hopefully dirk gets out of this slump and dallas gets the win


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Tonight is a big night for the Pacers and Mavs, the Mavs have a chance to win 4 straight and steal the series away from the Rockets.


Well both games the team that was down in the series won so both games will be decided in the 7th game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Rockets are going to defeat the Mavericks. :boohoo: :brokenhea


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Rockets are going to defeat the Mavericks. :boohoo: :brokenhea


I was wrong... 

Oh well, I suppose Mavericks will win the Title this year, either Mavs or Spurs... most likely Mavericks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, I didn't catch the Mavs game but that is one huge margin of victory for the Mavs. I watched the Celtic/Pacers game it was boring.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Some blow outs tonight by the Spurs and Heat. Sonics had both Radman and Allen go down with ankle injuries minutes apart.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

More blow-outs tonight this time by the Suns and Pistons.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

> In the EXPRESS-NEWS, Mike Monroe writes that "as long as Seattle's Ray Allen has anything to say about it, Bruce Bowen, the Spurs' defensive standout, is going to be NBA Villain No. 1. The latest in the Allen-Bowen feud that serves as a sub-plot to the Spurs-Seattle Western Conference semifinals series: Allen's accusation that Bowen somehow caused him to sprain his right ankle in the second quarter of Sunday's Game 1." Game 2 is tonight at 9:30 ET on TNT.


I DO NOT WANT ALLEN!!!!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE AN EGOTISTIC B****!

What did he pull a hoyce gracie on him??


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No surprise in the Heat beating the Wizards, but I was surprised to hear the Sonics edged out the Spurs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Reggie played his last game ever tonight as the Pistons took down the Pacers. As well the Spurs won their series tonight over the Sonics.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Spurs tonight go up in the 3-0 against the Suns and have a chance to sweep the series at home on Monday.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Where's the broom?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The finals are set!
SPURS vs. PISTONS


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Don't even care, won't watch 1 game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Don't even care, won't watch 1 game.


Oh yeah, who were you rooting for?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So who do you guys think is going to win?

I believe the Spurs will take it in 5 or 6.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

I think the Spurs will win in 6, since the series goes 2-3-2. I think they'll win both home games, then take at 1 of 3 in Detroit, and the 6th game at home


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Spurs win!


----------

